
RadPad Rent Checks Bouncing – Beginning of the End? - pauljaworski
https://medium.com/@paulwithap/radpad-rent-checks-bouncing-beginning-of-the-end-dcc01662b7f3#.72m3cop7p
======
tschwimmer
Presumably RadPad owes this user their rent money since they didn't pay it. If
the company goes into bankruptcy, what's the "seniority" of this type of debt?

It seems like if enough people are affected by this it might be a very nasty
class action lawsuit for RadPad.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Anyone who is using RadPad would become a creditor, but if there's no money
and no assets left, they're SOL.

EDIT: This is not to say RadPad is having financial issues, just a "what if"
scenario.

~~~
pauljaworski
That's my fear and why I will never again pay my rent through them. If they go
under, I'm out $1350.

------
greenyoda
This article has apparently been deleted:

"410 Error: The author deleted this Medium story"

Link to Google cache:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gkIJNj...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gkIJNjG8EnMJ:https://medium.com/%40paulwithap/radpad-
rent-checks-bouncing-beginning-of-the-end-
dcc01662b7f3+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
edoceo
Medium somehow mangles this page, can't get article on mobile

------
tylergalpin
Hey - I'm one of the co-founders.

If you reach out to us at feedback@onradpad.com we can overnight a new check
if necessary right away. We've only had 2 other reports so far of checks not
going through.

You can also message me on twitter @tylergalpin

~~~
pauljaworski
Why would a new check make any difference? Why isn't there money in the
account?

EDIT: You also claimed that this issue was resolved 8 days ago, and that the
cause was simply due to a transfer from your processor going into the wrong
account. If that was true, my landlord would not have had any issue depositing
the check today. It seems way more likely that this is a cashflow issue and
you are in fact dipping into the rent account to cover other bills

~~~
tylergalpin
The money _is_ in the account. There's an API error. If you could send us your
account email to feedback@onradpad.com we can help your landlord get their
money ASAP.

~~~
pauljaworski
I did email you guys, but I'm having trouble understanding this "API error"
explanation. What API error? How is an API error affecting whether a check
clears or not. I can understand an "API error" resulting in the funds being
sent to the wrong account as you explained on Reddit 8 days ago, but not
preventing a check from clearing if the funds are in the proper account as you
say.

Please help me understand. Right now I'm very hesitant to ever use your
service again.

~~~
detaro
said reddit thread, I assume:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/churning/comments/50q9zd/radpad_che...](https://www.reddit.com/r/churning/comments/50q9zd/radpad_check_returned_due_to_insufficient_funds/)

(for context & to save other readers time searching for it)

------
mankash666
What's the benefit of paying via RadPad? It seems to be increasing the number
of middle men (1. Credit card agency, 2. RadPad), and middleman's commission
is often not commensurate to the service provided.

~~~
nommm-nommm
Mentioned in the article, PayPal Business Debit MasterCard is a debit card
connected to your PayPal account that earns 1% cashback. Until a few weeks ago
it was free to pay with a debit card using RadPad. That's free money.

If you were having an emergency putting rent on your credit card could be a
short term solution that makes sense. Its better than a payday loan and intro
zero percent into APR card could mean you'll only pay 3% in credit card fees.
Of course, this is super risky but its good to have that available.

